# socal Haunts list



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Any one who lives in SoCal share ur info for any up coming haunts in 2012


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Front yard haunt in Glendale.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.californiahauntedhouses.com/


----------

